# [EMERGE] Kleines Problem

## AustrianCoder

Hallo!

Tja... ich hatte die SUN-JDK installiert gehabt. Nach geraumer Zeit habe ich sie wieder entfernt.

```

emerge -C sun-jdk

```

Nun habe ich die CFLAGS geändert und würde gerne mein ganzes System neu complilen.

```

emerge -e (-u) world

```

Nun geht alles gut, bis der das ungemergte SUN-JDK installieren will. Da kommt die nette Meldung, dass ich es herunterladen müsse, wegen der Lizenz. Und dann hört er auf.

Doch warum macht er das, wenn kein sun-jdk mehr vorhanden/installiert ist? Wie kann ich das fixen?

Danke, Christian

----------

## steveb

warum installierst du nicht das dev-java/blackdown-jdk?

und es könnte sein, dass du irgend eine applikation hast, die zwingend das sun-jdk benutzt, darum wird es beim emerge -e world halt nochmals installiert.

könntest du mal den output von emerge -pev world posten?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## AustrianCoder

Hab die blackdown-jdk schon oben, doch es gab mir der ein paar kleinere Problme im bezug auf Javazeugs. 

Naja... hier sit der Output von emerge -pev world

```

hese are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies      ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20030708

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  -build -static

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5  +berkdb -static

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/lib-compat-1.3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-0.2.8-r2

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.02  -doc -gnome +kde -mozilla

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2  -tcltk +java -doc

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.6.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r2  -build -static 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.11.5-r1  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.57-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.5-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.0-r3  +nls -build -static

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r3  -static -build

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r2  -debug

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r7  +nls -build

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-4.3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6k

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.6-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5  +ncurses +gdbm +readline -tcltk +berkdb -build -doc +ssl 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r15  -build

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.0  +berkdb +gdbm

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12  +berkdb -doc +gdbm -threads

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.6-r6  +nls -bootstrap -build

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.19-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r7

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r2  -static +nls -bootstrap +java -build

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.61-r4  -selinux

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pam-0.75-r11  +berkdb -selinux

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.3-r7  -selinux

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.11  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.11z-r6  +crypt +nls -static +pam

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.10-r1  -bootstrap -build -static 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r1  +nls -pic -build -nptl

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.7  +nls -static -build

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.5  +nls -build

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r3  +X -cjk

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r2  -build -static

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/cronbase-0.2.1-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.5l-r6  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.61

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r1  +nls -build

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.80  +nls -static -build

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.5.11  +python +readline -ipv6 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.5.7-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r6  -ipv6 -static

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r7

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.10-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.1.19-r1  +ssl -slp +pam

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.33  +python

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.4  -doc +zlib -bindist 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3  -3dfx +sse +mmx +3dnow +xml2 +truetype +nls -cjk -doc -ipv6 -debug -static +pam -sdk -gatos

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-7.05.6-r3  +X +cups -cjk 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.0b-r1  -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.09

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/addpatches-0.2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r8  -build +crypt -evms2 -aavm -usagi -build

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.2.2-r1  +cups -nas -postgres +opengl -mysql -odbc +gif -doc 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.3  -doc -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.0b  -debug

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-1.1.4  -alsa +oggvorbis -artswrappersuid +mad 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-4.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.4  -alsa +cups -ipv6 +ssl

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kopete-0.7.3  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.06-r1  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.6-r2  +oss -alsa -esd +arts -nas +X -dga +xv -xinerama -fbcon -directfb -ggi +svga -aalib +opengl -noaudio -novideo -nojoystick

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3  +X +gif

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/devil-1.6.1  +gif +png +tiff +sdl +X +opengl +jpeg 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/STLport-4.5.3-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/ogre-0.12.1  -doc -gtk2 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/sash-3.4-r5  +readline

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailbase-0.00-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/ssmtp-2.48

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/vcron-3.0.1-r3  -selinux 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grub-0.93.20030118  -static

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.33  +nls -static

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.02  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.1.4

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nforce-net-1.0.0256  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libungif-4.1.0.1b  +X +gif

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.5  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-1.1

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/samba-2.2.8a  +pam -acl +cups -ldap +ssl +tcpd -oav 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.27.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10  +nls -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.38  -doc -build

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/lame-3.93.1-r1  +gtk -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdv-0.99-r1  -debug +gtk +sdl +xv

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-0.9.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10-r1  +oss -esd -alsa

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r20  -xml +nls -esd -gnome +opengl +mmx +oggvorbis +3dnow +mikmod -directfb -ipv6 -cjk

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2  +quicktime 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-0.92  -dga +oss +xmms +jpeg -3dfx +sse -matrox +sdl +X +svga -ggi +oggvorbis +3dnow -aalib -gnome +xv +opengl +truetype +dvd +gtk +gif -esd -fbcon +encode -alsa -directfb +arts -dvb -gtk2 +samba -lirc

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/procps-3.1.9  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/slang-1.4.9  -cjk

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/nano-1.2.2  +nls -build +spell -justify -debug +slang 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.5

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/ccache-2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/fbgrab-1.0_beta1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libol-0.3.9  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.0_rc3-r1  +tcpd

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.3-r2  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wget-1.9  +ssl +nls -static -ipv6 -debug -socks5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.1.4

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.12-r1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.1.4  -ldap +pam +motif +encode +oggvorbis +cups +ssl +opengl +samba +java 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.1.4

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Audio-Tools-0.01  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Test-Harness-2.28-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Test-Simple-0.47-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/MP3-Info-1.02-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Audio-Wav-0.02  

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.7-r1  -gnome +oggvorbis 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/flac-1.1.0  +sse +xmms +X 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libfame-0.9.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_beta12  +arts -esd +avi +nls +dvd -aalib +X -directfb +oggvorbis -alsa

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14  

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/mpg123-0.59r-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.1.4-r1  -nas -esd +motif +slang -tcltk +oggvorbis +cdr

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.1.4  +sdl +svga +xmms 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-3.1.4  -pda

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegames-3.1.4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-1.3.1  +X 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xpdf-2.02.1  +motif

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/dialog-0.9_beta20031002

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r1  +ssl -mysql 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r1  +X

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.1.4  -gphoto2 +tetex -scanner

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.1.4  +pam -foreign-package -foreign-sysvinit 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.1.4  +opengl

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.1.4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.29  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.4-r4  +nls -build -static

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.22  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/webmin-1.110  +ssl

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bin86-0.16.0  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/dosfstools-2.8-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r7  +nls -build -static 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4  +oss -static

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib2-1.1.0  +nls +mmx +gif +png +jpeg +tiff -static +X 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7  +mmx +encode +oggvorbis -doc -faad +dvd -static +sdl +imlib +truetype

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/mad-0.14.2b-r2  +nls -esd 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/avifile-0.7.38.20030710  -static +truetype +xv +sdl +dvd +mmx +sse +3dnow +zlib +oggvorbis +X +qt -alsa -esd -debug

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.2

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/zip-2.3-r2  +crypt 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/ORBit-0.5.17  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mozilla-firebird-0.6.1  +java -gtk2 -ipv6 -gnome -moznoxft 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/ncompress-4.2.4

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/tar-1.13.25-r3  +nls -static -build 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.2.5  -doc

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.4.0  -doc

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.4-r1  -doc +tiff +jpeg 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.62.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.0.1  -doc +nls

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/distcc-2.11.1  -gnome +gtk -selinux 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r5  +readline

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-1.35  +nls -static -build 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/mtools-3.9.8-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/syslinux-2.05  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r6  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/ctags-5.5-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/kdoc-2.0_alpha54

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/psutils-1.17  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gperf-2.7.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/a2ps-4.13b-r5  +nls +tetex -cjk 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/qt-docs-3.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-1.9  -tcltk 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.3.3  -doc +qt

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/kdelibs-apidocs-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/lynx-2.8.4.1c  +ssl +nls -ipv6 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5-r1  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/jadetex-3.12

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgmltools-lite-3.0.3-r6

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/htdig-3.1.6-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/enscript-1.6.3-r1  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gdb-5.3  +nls -objc 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/kdbg-1.2.9

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/kdevelop-2.1.5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.2-r3  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/rsync-2.5.6-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/commonbox-styles-0.6  

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/xv-3.10a-r3  +png

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/commonbox-utils-0.4  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.1.14-r2  +kde -gnome +nls -xinerama +truetype -cjk

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hdparm-5.4  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cvs-1.11.6

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/nmap-3.45  +gtk -gnome 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/openssh-3.7.1_p2  -ipv6 -static +pam +tcpd -kerberos -skey -selinux -X509

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.1.7-r5  +nls -build -afs 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r1  +xmms +mad

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/netpbm-9.12-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-mmx-1.1.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1  +mmx

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1  +oggvorbis +png +jpeg +gtk 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.1.90-r1  +gtk +avi -dv +quicktime +sdl +X +3dnow +mmx +sse

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jbigkit-1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/dgs-0.5.10-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.6-r1  +X +cups +jpeg -lcms +mpeg +png +truetype +tiff +xml2 -wmf

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/lzo-1.08  

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/transcode-0.6.10  +sdl +mmx +mpeg +sse +encode +X +quicktime +avi -altivec

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/k3b-0.9  -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/iputils-020927  -static

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-20030805-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/less-381

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libelf-0.8.2  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.16  +java -guile +python -tcltk -ruby +perl

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10  +python 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/ntp-4.1.2  -parse-clocks -selinux +ssl

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/netselect-0.3

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/mirrorselect-0.82-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/fbset-2.1

```

----------

## steveb

komisch! wenn du ein emerge -e world machst, dann wird aber kein blackdown installiert! das heisst für mich, dass du es nicht in installiert hast oder portage es nicht in der datenbank eingefügt hat.

mach doch mal einen regenworld und schau was dann passiert!

oder mach mal:

```
regenworld;emerge -v dev-java/blackdown-jdk;java-config --set-system-vm=blackdown-jdk-1.4.1;ldconfig;env-update;source /etc/profile
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## AustrianCoder

Erstmal danke für deine schnelle Hilfe. Hab nun die Befehlsfolge ausgeführt und emgere -pev world sieht so aus:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies      ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20030708  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  -build -static 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5  +berkdb -static 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/lib-compat-1.3  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-0.2.8-r2  

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.02  -doc -gnome +kde -mozilla 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2  -tcltk +java -doc 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.6.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r2  -build -static 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.11.5-r1  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.57-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.5-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.0-r3  +nls -build -static 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r3  -static -build 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r2  -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r7  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-4.3-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6k  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.6-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5  +ncurses +gdbm +readline -tcltk +berkdb -build -doc +ssl 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r15  -build 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.0  +berkdb +gdbm 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12  +berkdb -doc +gdbm -threads 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.6-r6  +nls -bootstrap -build 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.19-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r7  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r2  -static +nls -bootstrap +java -build

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.61-r4  -selinux 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pam-0.75-r11  +berkdb -selinux 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.3-r7  -selinux 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.11  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.11z-r6  +crypt +nls -static +pam 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.10-r1  -bootstrap -build -static 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r1  +nls -pic -build -nptl 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.7  +nls -static -build 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.5  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r3  +X -cjk 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r2  -build -static 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/cronbase-0.2.1-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.5l-r6  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.61  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r1  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.80  +nls -static -build 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.5.11  +python +readline -ipv6 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.5.7-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r6  -ipv6 -static 

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r7  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.10-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.1.19-r1  +ssl -slp +pam 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.33  +python 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.4  -doc +zlib -bindist 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3  -3dfx +sse +mmx +3dnow +xml2 +truetype +nls -cjk -doc -ipv6 -debug -static +pam -sdk -gatos 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-7.05.6-r3  +X +cups -cjk 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.0b-r1  -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.09

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/addpatches-0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r8  -build +crypt -evms2 -aavm -usagi -build 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.2.2-r1  +cups -nas -postgres +opengl -mysql -odbc +gif -doc 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.3  -doc -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.0b  -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-1.1.4  -alsa +oggvorbis -artswrappersuid +mad 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-4.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.4  -alsa +cups -ipv6 +ssl 

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kopete-0.7.3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.06-r1  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.38  -doc -build 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.27.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10  +nls -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10-r1  +oss -esd -alsa 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r20  -xml +nls -esd -gnome +opengl +mmx +oggvorbis +3dnow +mikmod -directfb -ipv6 -cjk 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/flac-1.1.0  +sse +xmms +X 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/sash-3.4-r5  +readline 

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailbase-0.00-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/ssmtp-2.48  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/vcron-3.0.1-r3  -selinux 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grub-0.93.20030118  -static 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/fbgrab-1.0_beta1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.33  +nls -static 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.02  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nforce-net-1.0.0256  

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/mpg123-0.59r-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/samba-2.2.8a  +pam -acl +cups -ldap +ssl +tcpd -oav 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libungif-4.1.0.1b  +X +gif 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.5  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.6-r2  +oss -alsa -esd +arts -nas +X -dga +xv -xinerama -fbcon -directfb -ggi +svga -aalib +opengl -noaudio -novideo -nojoystick 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8  

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/lame-3.93.1-r1  +gtk -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdv-0.99-r1  -debug +gtk +sdl +xv 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-0.9.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3  +X +gif 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2  +quicktime 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-0.92  -dga +oss +xmms +jpeg -3dfx +sse -matrox +sdl +X +svga -ggi +oggvorbis +3dnow -aalib -gnome +xv +opengl +truetype +dvd +gtk +gif -esd -fbcon +encode -alsa -directfb +arts -dvb -gtk2 +samba -lirc 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5-r1  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/procps-3.1.9  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/slang-1.4.9  -cjk 

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/nano-1.2.2  +nls -build +spell -justify -debug +slang 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libfame-0.9.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_beta12  +arts -esd +avi +nls +dvd -aalib +X -directfb +oggvorbis -alsa 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.5  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/ccache-2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1  -doc 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libol-0.3.9  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.0_rc3-r1  +tcpd 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.3-r2  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wget-1.9  +ssl +nls -static -ipv6 -debug -socks5 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/ORBit-0.5.17  +nls 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-1.3.1  +X 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xpdf-2.02.1  +motif 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.12-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.1.4  -ldap +pam +motif +encode +oggvorbis +cups +ssl +opengl +samba +java 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Audio-Tools-0.01  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Test-Harness-2.28-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Test-Simple-0.47-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/MP3-Info-1.02-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pccts-1.33.33  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Audio-Wav-0.02  

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.7-r1  -gnome +oggvorbis 

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14  

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.1.4-r1  -nas -esd +motif +slang -tcltk +oggvorbis +cdr 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.1.4  +sdl +svga +xmms 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-3.1.4  -pda 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegames-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/dialog-0.9_beta20031002  

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r1  +ssl -mysql 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r1  +X 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.1.4  -gphoto2 +tetex -scanner 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.1.4  +pam -foreign-package -foreign-sysvinit 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.1.4  +opengl 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.29  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.4-r4  +nls -build -static 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.22  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/webmin-1.110  +ssl 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/openssh-3.7.1_p2  -ipv6 -static +pam +tcpd -kerberos -skey -selinux -X509 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bin86-0.16.0  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/dosfstools-2.8-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r7  +nls -build -static 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4  +oss -static 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib2-1.1.0  +nls +mmx +gif +png +jpeg +tiff -static +X 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7  +mmx +encode +oggvorbis -doc -faad +dvd -static +sdl +imlib +truetype 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/mad-0.14.2b-r2  +nls -esd 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/avifile-0.7.38.20030710  -static +truetype +xv +sdl +dvd +mmx +sse +3dnow +zlib +oggvorbis +X +qt -alsa -esd -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/zip-2.3-r2  +crypt 

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mozilla-firebird-0.6.1  +java -gtk2 -ipv6 -gnome -moznoxft 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/ncompress-4.2.4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/tar-1.13.25-r3  +nls -static -build 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.2.5  -doc 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.4.0  -doc 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.4-r1  -doc +tiff +jpeg

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.62.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.0.1  -doc +nls

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/distcc-2.11.1  -gnome +gtk -selinux

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r5  +readline

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.84

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/prelink-20030811

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-1.35  +nls -static -build

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/mtools-3.9.8-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/syslinux-2.05

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r6  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/ctags-5.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/kdoc-2.0_alpha54

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/psutils-1.17

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gperf-2.7.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/a2ps-4.13b-r5  +nls +tetex -cjk

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/qt-docs-3.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-1.9  -tcltk

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.3.3  -doc +qt

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/kdelibs-apidocs-3.1.4

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/lynx-2.8.4.1c  +ssl +nls -ipv6

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/jadetex-3.12

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgmltools-lite-3.0.3-r6

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/htdig-3.1.6-r4

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/enscript-1.6.3-r1  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gdb-5.3  +nls -objc

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/kdbg-1.2.9

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/kdevelop-2.1.5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.2-r3  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/rsync-2.5.6-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/commonbox-styles-0.6

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/xv-3.10a-r3  +png

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/commonbox-utils-0.4

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.1.14-r2  +kde -gnome +nls -xinerama +truetype -cjk

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hdparm-5.4

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cvs-1.11.6

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/nmap-3.45  +gtk -gnome

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/devil-1.6.1  +gif +png +tiff +sdl +X +opengl +jpeg

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/STLport-4.5.3-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/ogre-0.12.1  -doc -gtk2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.1.7-r5  +nls -build -afs

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r1  +xmms +mad 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/netpbm-9.12-r4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-mmx-1.1.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1  +mmx

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1  +oggvorbis +png +jpeg +gtk

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.1.90-r1  +gtk +avi -dv +quicktime +sdl +X +3dnow +mmx +sse

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jbigkit-1.4

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/dgs-0.5.10-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.6-r1  +X +cups +jpeg -lcms +mpeg +png +truetype +tiff +xml2 -wmf

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/lzo-1.08

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/transcode-0.6.10  +sdl +mmx +mpeg +sse +encode +X +quicktime +avi -altivec

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/k3b-0.9  -debug

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/iputils-020927  -static

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-20030805-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/less-381

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/elfutils (from pkg dev-libs/libelf-0.8.2)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libelf-0.8.2  +nls

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.16  +java -guile +python -tcltk -ruby +perl

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10  +python

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/ntp-4.1.2  -parse-clocks -selinux +ssl

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/netselect-0.3

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/mirrorselect-0.82-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/fbset-2.1

```

----------

## steveb

ggrrrr!! immernoch!

also versuch mal folgendes:

```
emerge -v gentoolkit

qpkg -I -v -nc -q dev-java/sun-jdk
```

schreib bitte, welches mist-ding von ebuild, unbedingt das sun-jdk benutzt/braucht!

wenn kein ebuild das sun-jdk benutzt, dann könntest du folgendes machen:

```
emerge unmerge dev-java/sun-jdk
```

danach editiere bitte dein /var/cache/edb/world und löche den eintrag dev-java/sun-j2sdk. und editiere auch /var/cache/edb/virtuals und lösche dort auch den eintrag dev-java/sun-jdk aus der zeile die mit "virtual/jdk" anfängt. dann versuche das ganze mit emerge -pev world nochmals und schaue ob du dort immernoch das sun-jdk hast.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## AustrianCoder

Also die sun-jdk wird von keinem "mist-ding"  :Cool:  gebraucht oder benützt.

Hab die Datei /var/cache/edb/virtuals modifiert. dev-java/sun-jdk... war einige male in der Datei vertretten. Habs überall entfernt und nun gehts endlich  :Smile: 

Echt super, dass du mir zu so später Stunde geholfen hast.

1000send Dank,

Christian

----------

## steveb

 *AustrianCoder wrote:*   

> Also die sun-jdk wird von keinem "mist-ding"  gebraucht oder benützt.
> 
> Hab die Datei /var/cache/edb/virtuals modifiert. dev-java/sun-jdk... war einige male in der Datei vertretten. Habs überall entfernt und nun gehts endlich 
> 
> Echt super, dass du mir zu so später Stunde geholfen hast.
> ...

 

wie wir schweizer so sagen: bin fascht vom stängel keit!

was so viel bedeuted: bin fast von dem stengel gefallen.

denk einfach an einen vogel, der auf einem stengel steht und von dem stengel runter fällt.

ich war sooooooo müde! aber es hat spass gemacht  :Wink: 

irgendwie ist doch das forum doch da, dass man sich hilft!  :Wink: 

und meistens sind da irgendwelche deutsch-sprechende leute im forum. leider konsumieren die meisten und antworten nicht so viel. was ich schade finde...

gruss aus zürich

SteveB

----------

